# Can anyone help me with focusing problems



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a Sony DSCH7 and i am having trouble getting it to focus on what i want it to in the distance. Is this just a problem im having because its a digital camera or is there some sort of setting that i can make it focus on what i want like my moms DSLR.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

I have the H9 - the only thing I can think to tell you is to half depress the picture taking button. It will focus/re-focus each time you do that.

The rest is all about your shutter speeds and modes you are using. If you are in Manual, Priority or Shutter modes, it takes the right adjustments to get the proper settings to take a crisp picture. Study your manual and look online for settings in those modes. When in doubt, use the AUTO mode for the best possible chance at "normal condition" photo success.



GCB


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

On Sony and Samsung brand -Under setting ,you have an option to focus on a subject or group target,multi target . also clicking on picture of flower allows you to focus on small target like ants, spider .


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

The half-press button is probably the answer......or perhaps, the problem. 

First off, you do need a fair amount of contrast to focus on something...i.e. if you try to focus on one tree in a dark, shadowed area, the camera will have a tough time picking out what it is you want it to focus on. The same tree, in the open... or in a brighter setting, will cause no problem.

I have a H5. There was a problem with the H2 and H5 cameras where the half-press button would fail after hundreds of shots. I have not heard of any similar issues on the H7 or H9. 

The indication of a failure was, when you attempted to put the camera into a half-button push ...it would slide right by and take the picture anyhow. In most cases, the focus came out fine, but you didn't have the time to properly use the half-focus to lock-on and then move the direction of the camera, if you wanted to. I had to send it back TWICE. I doubt that the button is the problem here, though.

On my H5, you can also select Spot or an even broader setting ...so that you can pick out one object, or just focus on the average of a group. 

regards, rich


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Tankfxr said:


> I have a Sony DSCH7 and i am having trouble getting it to focus on what i want it to in the distance. Is this just a problem im having because its a digital camera or is there some sort of setting that i can make it focus on what i want like my moms DSLR.


Do you mean focus as in the subject of your image is bluring? Or do you mean the camera is not producing the image you see in the view finder or display?


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I do not se a clear picture in the viewfinder. Most of what im trying to take a pic of is platforms and ships in the distance. Probably 5 or more miles away. I understand holding the button down a little for the focus but it is like it is trying to focus closer. Im wondering if my camera is trying to focus on the water and not what i want it to. I guess what i was trying to ask is how do i get it to focus on what i want it to and not what the camera wants to. Maybe it would help if yall knew i was offshore on a platform.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Can you post an example picture? You won't be able to "focus" on a ship that's 5 miles away no matter what camera you have.


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

WoW, 5 miles. You may just need to get you a 2 or 3X telephoto converter to have a chance at making a decent shot at that distance.

Use a tripod too. On a rig, a Joby pod would be perfect, you could attach it to the safety rails and get some steady shots.

GCB


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Pictures like these. It took me a few tries to get these to focus but there are times where i cant get them to focus at all.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

How about shifting over to manual focus and just run it to infinity and leave it? It's not like the distant rigs are going anywhere.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Do i have a manual focus


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I think you should: I know my H3 does. On that, there's a focus mode button on the top right behind the shutter button: hit that two or three times, and it gets down to a manual focus mode: then you roll the focus in or out with the circle dial on the back. (as I remember: haven't done it in a while.)


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

The picture of the platform is about 7 to 10 miles from me i know it is kinda grainy but it is focused sometimes when i hold the button half down it will focus for just a sec and i can see it good then it goes blury and i cant get it to stay where it is in focus. I dont have my book with me it is offshore so i dont know where to look for the manual focus at. When i get home ill look and see what i can figure out.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, I know it's on there: It doesn't have the same setup as that H3 to do it, but I'm thinking that it's going to be wherever your AF settings are in the menu: you'll have about three AF settings, then the fourth will be manual focus. I know the icon for manual focus is a hand: the image stabilization is a hand with some little "vibration marks" around it: that's different. I think you may have to be in one of the "manual exposure modes" to see it: as in Tv, Av, or something like that. When you get it into the manual focus mode, there'll be a long bar across the screen with distances marked: you can just move the bar back and forth with the control wheel until you hit the focus distance you want.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great thing about the internet. You can find almost any thing. Go to the Sony site and get the Hand Book and the Instructon Manual. http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-documents.pl?mdl=DSCH7&region_id=1


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for the help guys. if i get some good pics out here ill post them for all to see.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, the suggestion about using manual focus is the best...but..

you will also have a tough time using auto focus on anything that doesn't have reasonably clear, delineated lines. It takes contrast and contrast takes lines.

When you are shooting anything that far way, in our less-than-clear atmosphere, you are getting some "haze" in the shot. That haze, I imagine, is preventing your auto-focus system from seeing anything sharp and clear enough to utilize.

I am pretty certain that this shot was taken with my Sony H5 on Manual Focus with a Sony VCL DH1758 teleconverter lens added on. A p&s camera, such as ours... with the right conditions.... can take some very good shots..... regards, Rich

p.s. *" I do not see a clear shot in the viewfinder" *You probably know that the EVF viewfinder has an adjuster to match your eyes, similar to the adjustment available on binoculars. I don't know where it is on the H7...but it is there...On the H5 it is under the EVF extension itself. RG


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

wow that is an awesome pic.


----------

